# تــــراقــبوا ....... المفاجاة !!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Yes_Or_No (12 يونيو 2006)

*تــــراقــبوا ....... المفاجاة !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:ura1: :ura1: :ura1: 


*استايل مسيحي لمنتديات الــــــــــفي بـــي *

*اول استايل من تصميمي *

*انتهزت فرصه ان لدي كمبيوتر جاهز بالفوتوشوب و قمت بتصميم اول استايل بعد استايل قداسه البابا كيرلس السادس*

*والان الـــــيكم التصميم قبل التقطيع و اضافه المحسانات *










*انتظروني بعد الامتحانات و هتشوفوا الاستايل ده روعه وهيكون اول استايل مسيحي مصمم *
*بأيدي مسيحيه*
​


----------



## ++menooo++ (12 يونيو 2006)

*جميل اوى يا مينا تسلم ايدك بجد روعه*
*ربنا يباركك و يوفقك فى الامتحانات*


----------



## †gomana† (12 يونيو 2006)

*حلو اوى الاستايل يا مينا*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (12 يونيو 2006)

*العفو يا جيجي *


----------



## john cena (20 فبراير 2009)

*رد: تــــراقــبوا ....... المفاجاة !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

الاستايل تحفه فين بقي الينك عوزين نحمل 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

*رد: تــــراقــبوا ....... المفاجاة !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 جميل جداااااااا يا مينا 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (20 فبراير 2009)

*رد: تــــراقــبوا ....... المفاجاة !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_تسلم ايدك يا مينا
مشكور كتييييييييييييير​_


----------



## faris sd4l (20 فبراير 2009)

*رد: تــــراقــبوا ....... المفاجاة !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ستايل حلو منتظرينه بس لو كان للعيد بكون افضل لانه قرب العيد
بعدين شو قصة اول ستايل مسيحي مصمم بأيدي مسيحية !!!!
حرام عليك و منتدى التصاميم المسيحية شو بيعمل​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 فبراير 2009)

*رد: تــــراقــبوا ....... المفاجاة !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

جميل جداااااااا يا مينا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

